# Circular dependency: www/apache22 => devel/apr => www/apache22



## astounding (Feb 16, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble with building Apache 2.2 in ports with USE_APACHE=2.2+ set in /etc/make.conf and with the "WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS" option set for building Apache 2.2?

If APR depends on APACHE, but enabling WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS in APACHE creates a circular dependency, why does that option even exist?  So of course I removed that option and Apache builds fine without using APR from ports.

Puzzled at why such an option exists,
Aaron out.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

Remove the USE_APACHE from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## astounding (Feb 17, 2010)

If I remove USE_APACHE then by default, Apache 1.x will be built and installed.  I don't want Apache 1.x on my system.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

If I read /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk correctly USE_APACHE is depricated.


```
APACHE_PORT=www/apache22
```


----------



## astounding (Feb 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I read /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk correctly USE_APACHE is depricated.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks, SirDice!

It's useful tidbits like that that can turn out to be very helpful.  That's exactly what I needed to know.  

Aaron out.


----------

